# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Cosechadora de papas Sermi

## YACU

cosecha de papas en el departamento de Junín provincia Chongos alto, con la cosechadora sermi. UBICANOS en cañete Jr. el Carmen N° 129 IMPERIAL tel. 403*4476 Ivan Jurado.Temas similares: Cosechador Cosechadora Cortador Cortadora De Arroz , Trigo , Caña de Azucar , Carrizo , con Motor - Motorizada a Gasolina - Totalmente nueva - Envios a Provincias y al Extranjero Pure de Papas A Granel y Ojuelas Usando menos agua para producir más papas Primera Cosechadora de Espárragos en el Perú Devuelven al Perú cargamento de papas con gusano blanco

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Iván: 
Acabo de insertar correctamente el video, para que lo puedan ver directamente aquí. No te olvides de comentar cuáles son las ventajas de utilizar esta tecnología en las cosechas de papa, y toda información que sea útil para los agricultores que cultivan este producto.
Saludos y bienvenido a AgroFórum...Bienvenido

----------

